# Butcher vs. Meat Cutter



## mudbug (Apr 1, 2006)

I hadn't thought about it, but apparently there's a difference.  I just read this somewhere (can't locate the source, or I would have provided further info).

The guy in the mega-mart is the meat cutter.

The guy who slaughters the live animals is the butcher.


----------



## jminion (Apr 1, 2006)

Your correct in most cases, the stores are buying by the case and repackaging with some trimming. 
You may have a true Butcher Shop in your community but most folks are buy from Super Markets.
Jim


----------



## Ishbel (May 3, 2006)

I'm really lucky.  I have a local butcher shop.  The owner is also a farmer and slaughters his own organic sheep, pigs, chickens and lamb. Also makes THE most wonderful haggis and sausages too.


----------

